# Tw And Using Lock Screen Or Password.



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone know of a toichwiz ROM that lets you use a password and the cool lock screens? It seems to me that if you like to password protect your phone on TW then you don't get to use any of the cool lock screens.


----------

